# Zanderangeln praktisch



## Franz_16 (17. September 2004)

Zanderangeln praktisch ! 

Hallo Mitglieder der größten virtuellen Anglergemeinschaft in Europa  

Ich möchte euch heute zeigen wie ich das Ansitzangeln auf Zander praktiziere. 
Als Köder ist natürlich der tote Köderfisch die erste Wahl, ich persönlich bevorzuge Rotaugen, da sie meist leicht zu beschaffen und vor allem so gut wie überall fängig sind. 
Es gibt grundsätzlich mehrere Möglichkeiten den Köderfisch zu präsentieren. 

1.	Den Köderfisch in seiner natürlichen Form, also als „ganzen“ anbieten: 






Dazu verwende ich normalerweise einen großen Einzelhaken, den ich einfach durch den Rücken des Köderfischchens führe. Damit der Köder auch „Gewaltwürfe“ unbeschadet übersteht, fixiere ich ihn mit einem kleinen Stück „Weckgummi“… 





2.	Einen Fischfetzen anbieten 

Ich persönlich gebe dem Fischfetzen oft den Vorzug, da er mehr Duftstoffe freigibt als ein gazes Fischchen. Aus welchen Teilen des Köderfisches man seine Fischfetzen macht ist Geschmackssache, ich tendiere zur hinteren Hälfte ! 






Man sticht mit einer Ködernadel von vorne in den Fetzen ein, und versucht mittig an der Schwanzflosse wieder herauszukommen. Der Haken muss dabei so fixiert werden, dass er beim Anhieb nicht ins Fleisch, sondern am besten im Zandermaul greift ! 

Die nächste Entscheidung die der Zanderangler treffen muss ist wo und mit welchem System er den Köder präsentieren will. Sprich mit Pose oder Grundblei. 
Im Fluss gibt es meist gar keine andere Möglichkeit als den Köder am Grund anzubieten. 
Hier setze ich auf das „Tiroler Hölzel“, da es einen fast reibungslosen Schnurabzug erlaubt. 






Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man damit schlichtweg weiter werfen kann. 

In Baggerseen, Talsperren, Teichen und Altwässern biete ich den Köder oft auch an der Posenmontage an. Diese gestaltet sich bei mir sehr einfach. 
Zuerst wird ein „Gummistopper“ auf die Hauptschnur gezogen, anschließend folgt eine „Knicklichtlaufpose“ die „eher“ schlank sein sollte.. (der berühmte Hechtstoppsel ist also hier fehl am Platz), abgeschlossen wird die Montage durch einen „stabilen“ Wirbel mit Karabiner, in den das Vorfach, welches z.B. aus Flexonit besteht, eingehängt wird. 





Egal ob wir auf Grund oder mit „Schwimmer“ angeln, der Zander ist oft ein vorsichtiger Genosse, der so gar nicht auf großen Widerstand steht. Deshalb fische ich immer mit „offenem“ Rollenbügel, doch gerade wenn viel Wind oder Strömung herrscht, verliert man so viel Schnur, die im Fall eines Bisses ersteinmal wieder eingekurbelt werden muss. 
Um dieses Problem zu umgehen, habe ich einfach einen kleinen Gummi auf den „Blank“ gezogen. Die Hauptschnur wird dort einfach eingespannt und die Schnur bleibt straff. Beisst ein Zander an, kann er mühelos die Schnur aus dem „Gummiclip“ ziehen und kann anschließend ohne Widerstand die Sehne von der „geöffneten“ Rolle abziehen ! 





Kurze Anmerkung: Das Material auf den Bildern ist wegen der besseren „Sichtbarkeit“ bewusst sehr stark gewählt, Zander sind im Drill keine harten Kämpfer, somit kann man ihnen durchaus etwas „feiner“ auf die Flossen rücken !


----------



## Rednaz (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Netter Artikel Franz..nur der "Haken"- gibt es bei Dir auch Waller oder sieht das Ding nur auf dem Bild so monströs aus?...
Ich meine - ich nutze auch stets Einzelhaken (wie die Franzosen..) in Größe 2 aber fein..


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

@Rednaz
du hast Recht es ist ein Wallerhaken... "sieht" man aber schöner  wenn man eine schlechte Digi hat, muss man immer etwas tricksen :q 

Normalerweise kommen bei mit "langschenklige" Haken wie z.B. Butthaken zum Einsatz... ich hab mal ca. 300 in verschiedenen Größen aus den USA bekommen... die sind dafür eigentlich ideal, da dünndrähtig und trotzdem sehr stabil !


----------



## STeVie (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Super, Danke für den Bericht! :m


----------



## Lotte (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

moin-moin franz,

 super der bericht!!!! der wird vielen hier helfen!!!! hast du langeweile gehabt??? vielen dank!!!


----------



## Lally (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

super bericht!!! kannste das auch mal mit ner hechtmontage machen? wäre auch mal schön, das mit bildern zu sehen......


----------



## Zanderseb (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Ja Franz ,das haut hin.:m

 Doch es gibt noch einige Verbesserungsvorschläge.

 Doch für den Anfang sind die Montagen schon zu empfehlen.
 Haste Super gemacht.
 Am besten finde ich,dass du auf den offenen Schnurfangbügel hinweist.
 Das ist mit das wichtigste.


----------



## arno (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Moin!
Franz, einfach Super!
Ich machs zwar auch so, sogar mit Buthaken( Buthaken aber nur, wenn ich den Köder ganz aufziehe), aber für Neulinge GENIAL gemacht!


----------



## Zanderfischer (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Prima Bericht Franz #6 

@ Zanderseb





> Doch es gibt noch einige Verbesserungsvorschläge.


Dann lass mal hören |kopfkrat


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Wieder mal lobenswert gemacht.
Jetzt kommt vermutlich noch ein Beitrag von Zanderseb. Wir warten drauf.
Gruss


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*



> Doch es gibt noch einige Verbesserungsvorschläge.



Ja, dann lass mal raus  
Ich bin ja auch nur so ein "Angel-rein-und-dann-Halleluja-Angler" :q :q 

Es war eigentlich auch so ein bisschen meine Absicht, dass der eine oder andere selbst noch was beiträgt... z.B. wie man den Köderfisch "auftreiben" lässt.... oder wie man den Köfi vielleicht noch etwas tunen kann usw...


----------



## arno (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Tunen, da hab ich für einige Jahre einen Vorrat!
Meine Mutter hat ein Fliegengitter aus Bambus ausrangiert.
Wenn ich also einen Köfi auftreiben lassen will schiebe ich einfach so ein kleinens Bambusstängchen in den Köfi und gut is!!!!!!


----------



## cocco (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

1a Franz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vielen Dank! Ich werde es demnächst dann TESTEN! ...über das Ergebnis werde ich dann Bericht erstatten!!!


----------



## Klaus-a. (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Hallo für erklärungen verschiedener Zandermontagen- Fang- möglichkeiten finde ich diese Seite  gut.  
Gruß 
Klaus -a.


----------



## iholly (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Hallo,

bin noch nicht so lange dabei aber finde es toll das jeder so ein paar tips reinschreibt.Auch die mit dem toten Köderfisch sind super vielen Dank

gruss iholly


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Hi iholly, 
herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard ! 

Genau das ist der Vorteil an "Internetforen" hier muss man sich nicht auf die Aussagen von einem "Hechtguru" oder "Zanderpapst" verlassen, sondern jeder kann seine eigenen Erfahrungen einbringen 

Grüße in die "Hauptstadt" und dass du mir die "Wiesn" heil überstehst :q


----------



## Aal (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Super Beitrag. Sehr informativ. Kann ich gut gebrauchen, denn im Winter gehts bei mir so richtig auf Zander!


----------



## Enny (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Danke Franzl für die ausführliche Information!! Echt super gemacht !!  #6  

Und @Zanderseb , Du kleiner Klugscheisser  :q  wieso hab ich immer das Gefühl , das Du der "Zander-Held" hier im Forum sein willst |krach:   :q


----------



## Alexander2781 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

@ Franz 16

Kann es sein, daß du mit einer Quantum Heat M-BCS (M-BC) Freilaufrolle angelst???
Toller Bericht!!! Ich angle auf Zander mit einem ganzen toten Rotauge. Das Rotauge biete ich an einem Einzelhaken an, ich steche mit der Ködernadel in das Maul des Köfis ein und komme an der Schwanzflosse wieder raus. 

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*



> Kann es sein, daß du mit einer Quantum Heat M-BCS (M-BC) Freilaufrolle angelst???



Ne, das ist eine ganz spezielle Highend Specimen Hunting Rolle :q ... Ich kenn die Marke nichtmal "Eagle" steht drauf ... aber sie funktioniert ganz gut :q :q


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Hut ab Franz, wie du uns das kleine Einmaleins deines Zanderangels zeigst. Wie immer, sehr schön gemacht. #6 

Für das große Einmaleins sorgt dann Zanderseppel mit seinen Verbesserungsvorschlägen.


----------



## angelcarsten (18. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

hallo
super bericht aber der zander ist ein sehr vorsichtiger fisch daher würde ich nie mir ein stahl vorfach angeln wie du.
man hat zwar pech wenn ein hecht drauf geht. ich angle immer mit20iger vorfachauf zander
und der schwimmer den du da abgenbildet haste finde ich auch ein bissel zu gross.
aber ich will net dein bericht verurteilen.

gruss und ein petri heil #: carsten


----------



## Franz_16 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Hi angelcarsten, auf die Montage die du siehst habe ich diese Woche erst einen 77er gefangen .. sogar mit dem "Wallerhaken"  

Kommt aber sehr stark auf´s Gewässer an.... wie haben hier auch eine Kiesgrube in der ich mit der Feeder und 0,18er Mono angreifen muss... sonst hat man gar keine Chance... das Problem ist aber, dass man dazu ein bisschen Angeln können muss... d.h. man muss mit seinem Gerät gut umgehen können usw... mit der obigen Montage bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite und wirst einen Zander, wenn er denn angebissen hat nur selten verlieren


----------



## arno (18. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Leute, Leute, was soll das denn???
Der Spruch ich angle nie mit Stahl auf Zander, ist wohl schon kriminell!
Jeder Hecht der auf einer normalen Monoschnur beist, ist versaut!
Mag ja sein, das ich deshalb noch keinen Zander gefangen habe, aber in all unseren Vereinsgewässern sind auch Hechte und da nehm ich nun mal Stahl!
Selbst wenn ich auf Aal mit kleinen Köfi gehe nehm ich Stahl!
Und Aale fange ich genug!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

@Arno 
jepp, so ist´s auch richtig... und Flexonit stört höchstens den Angler, den Zander nicht...

Wenn es keine Hechte im See gibt, dann kann man durchaus Mono nehmen, da der Zander das nicht durchbeisst, aber das ist wirklich selten !


----------



## arno (18. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Franz, wir verstehen uns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Arno
> jepp, so ist´s auch richtig... und Flexonit stört höchstens den Angler, den Zander nicht...
> 
> Wenn es keine Hechte im See gibt, dann kann man durchaus Mono nehmen, da der Zander das nicht durchbeisst, aber das ist wirklich selten !


So und nicht anders! #6 100% agree. #6  #6 

Es gibt aber immer noch Unverbesserliche, die sich einen Scheißdreck drum kümmern, ob sie einen zufällig beißenden Hecht verangeln. Ist sicherlich nicht schön und unverantwortlich, aber immer allgemein gang und gäbe.
Letztes WE habe ich gerade wieder eine schöne, leider aber auch mausetote "95er Dame" im Anna Paulowna - Polder, ufernah, in ca. 70 cm Tiefe, gefunden. Das Mädel war vielleicht einen Tag tot. Die sehr schöne Zeichnung war noch gut zu sehen, lediglich ein ganz leichter Grauschleier hatte sich gebildet. Sie hatte ein ~25er Mono-Vorfach im Maul und einen 1er und ~15 cm entfernt, einen 4er Drilling im Schlund. War wohl ein etwas größerer Köfi! *SCHADE!* :vEdit: 1er  einfach


----------



## Zanderseb (19. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Wohl war 

 #t


----------



## voice (20. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

wo bleiben die verbesserungen seb??????...ich angel auch mit köfi auf zander....nur die mögen mich nicht...alle zander haben keinen geschmack...also wäre ich zander würd ich nur bei mir beissen.....
voice


----------



## voice (20. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

bei uns wird viel mit der liftmontage geangelt....grundblei..auftriebskorken perle schurstopper...nur sie beissen bei mir nicht.....als posenmontage in der starken strömung hab ich die knochenmontage ausprobiert...die montage klappt hervorragend...nur sie beissen bei mir nicht......ergo   alle zander sind blöd....
voice...der eingeschnappte....


----------



## feinripp (20. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Also ich fisch am Rhein auf Zander und machs genauso wie der Franz gezeigt hat. Ich nehm ein sehr flexibles Wolfram Vorfach. Habe damit genau so viele oder wenige Bisse wie vorher als ich auf Anraten einiger Zanderspezies bei mir  nur mit 22er Mono gefischt hab. " Hier brauchste kein Stahl hier gibts so gut wie keine Hechte mehr.." Jo und dann hatt ich einen dran, und nach ca 5 min Drill (es war kein kleiner) machte es pling. Und ab war er. Tut mir heut noch leid. Ich hoffe er kommt klar mit dem 2er Zanderhaken. Abgeschnitten ziemlich nahe am Haken. Also ganz klar: Wenn es im Gewässer Hechte gibt, auch wenn sie selten sind, nur mit Stahl oder Wolfram etc..
Alles andere ist nicht Waidgerecht. Punkt.


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

Tja, das hat der Franz ja wieder SUPER hingekriegt, da gibts wie immer nix zu meckern;-)))
KOF!!!


----------



## Zanderseb (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zanderangeln praktisch*

OK Freunde ,ich werde demnächt auch ein ähnliches Thema aufmachen.

 Obwol Franz schon fast alles sehr sehr gut dargestellt hat.

 Ich werde vor allem auf Haken ind anködertechniken eingehen.

 Villeicht auch einfache Grundmontagen.

 Na ja halt son zeugs.

 Aber heut nicht....  habe noch wat anderes vor.

 OK tschaui#h


----------

